# Why do so few people BELIEVE in God anymore?



## Cheese (Jun 1, 2012)

I have really noticed that atheism is getting abundantly larger and larger especially in communities of sufferers who went through something traumatic who think that God "wronged" them in some way.

I never understood how some people on here try everything in the book (medication, supplements, exercise, etc.) yet a lot (not all, I know some have) never tried to call out to God for help.

I don't mean call out to "Jesus", I don't mean call out to "Buddha", etc. I am talking about, just call out to that "ONE" deity up there who created all of this.

Putting all ancient books aside such as the Bible etc, use your logic and just call out to the one God up there, do not start it with "if your up there"

Just for once, have a deep convinction in your heart that He exists and that he is singular and all-mighty, and just cry out to Him from the bottom and depths of your heart for him to cure you of this. Do not picture an old man with a white beard, just assume you know nothing about what he looks like but that He created all of this, and that He hears and see's all things. Some of you may find this ludicrous because you are suffering and you may say the he see's you suffering, but have you ever asked Him to cure you in the above fashion ^^^^^ in singularity.

Have you got something to lose? Seriously you lose nothing by doing this. Call out to Him assuming he is singular and is not Jesus or has any sons or any of that stuff, just a basic God up there that created this.


----------



## Cheese (Jun 1, 2012)

Vice Chancellor Selig said:


> Because not everybody shares your belief system, and it is not correct simply because it is yours.


What belief system?

I am not citing any religion, so please allow me to understand what you mean by this when I have not asked anyone to follow any belief.

All I am recommending (like someone who would recommend a certain SSRI) is to try and pray to a single God and ask him for help.

What is the difference between this, and somebody saying, "Try prozac, you have nothing to lose."

And you replying with, "No, not everyone shares your belief system.

It was simply a question and some advice.

I appreciate your input though, and I hope everyone on this site gets better.


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

*"and just cry out to Him from the bottom and depths of your heart for him to cure you of this"*

Or you move your fat ass and start doing something or you won't get anywhere.

Kids in africa pray to "god" for food,water,and a life.

*All they've gotten is disgrace,pain,misery,illness,and death.*

God doesn't exist.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Bukowski (Dec 3, 2011)

People have become smarter


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

Because we pray and God doesn't answer.

Because people get hurt and killed each day. Why would God allow this to happen?

God is supposed to be full of love, but the church preaches hate to anybody who is different than them.

Church is unaccepting towards all type of people. Is that what God is all about? Unacceptance?

Those are just a few reasons why people don't believe in GOD anymore.

Even the church can't be trusted, Priests molesting little boys. Ruining lives every day... and that is only the beginning.

Nothing sounds safe and trustworthy about GOD and Church to me.

If I'm going to pray to some invisible guy in the sky, than he better start making some good things happen for a change. Then maybe I'll change my opinion.


----------



## miabella (Jun 19, 2013)

I think it's funny how the ones with belief in God get attacked with "BECAUSE ITS YOUR BELIEF, AND BECAUSE YOU BELIEVE *X *DOESN'T MAKE *X *CORRECT"

then no one goes after the guys that have (and blatantly state) the BELIEF that God doesn't exist.

In fact, on this forum (and others) sometimes the same guy who says its YOUR belief then follows with God DOESN'T exist... sometimes even in the same exact post. What hypocrites.

shouldn't we also bring up that maybe the guy who believes that God DOESN'T exist could be wrong as well?

But yeah, I agree .. this thread is in the wrong place.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

*Why do so few people BELIEVE in God anymore?*

Fear of relationships


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

EvilTam said:


> all religion has done in my life is screwed it up


That seems to happen a lot. Bad experiences. Bad 'relationship'.

But now, unless you are trapped in a cage, they can't hurt you anymore. You're free to live and explore...


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

why are you assuming it's one god? what are you basing that assumption on? there are actually 6 gods that created the universe.

assuming one creator, why do you believe she's concerned with the prayers of humans? are you only thinking wishfully or are there other reasons for these beliefs?


----------



## armbar (Jun 6, 2013)

The thread is in the wrong place. Has anyone noticed the MAJORITY OF PEOPLE ON HERE THAT DONT BELIEVE IN GOD, have NOT improved there dp?? I had some severe dp in april, and instead of taking meds....I went to pray, and had relief, I asked god to come into my heart, and as of today have progressed immensely. all because I have faith in god. As far as people in Africa and so forth, well that's just dumb, I think the one who posts stuff of all negative things should look at the HISTORY OF the people who believe and who pray and why Africa is as it is right now. I have been in contact with a few people who are getting better just in belief in god, NOW.. proof is in the pudding. Those who constantly complain, oh why me??? oh why god did this to me?? everyone and I mean everyone has something tragic in there life, be it dp, death or sickness those who blame god, well I think you need to pray. God wants you to come to him, he created you and those who go on and on about complaining he is still waiting for you to accept him. And not just okay okay I believe in you so cure me, nope.. you need really open your heart to his word. Those who believe in god know what im talking about and those who don't well that just sucks. Post the topic of god in the other category, because I think this causes to much for people that blame got to much sorrow and anger..


----------



## armbar (Jun 6, 2013)

the one who doesn't believe in god, is actually already in there own hell.. which is dp and hasn't gotten out of it..fact just read the forum


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

I believe in God and have never blamed God for my DP.


----------



## armbar (Jun 6, 2013)

I hear that a lot.. the I believe in god... do you have a RELATIONSHIP with god?? or walk with god as of now?


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

I was baptized in March, yes I have a RELATIONSHIP with God.


----------



## armbar (Jun 6, 2013)

good then godbless.. then you will be healed.. amen


----------



## armbar (Jun 6, 2013)

what did god promise you as far as your dp? and are you getting better???


----------



## armbar (Jun 6, 2013)

ah, nevermind those question, you are already healed. you have been, you are trying to help others right now.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

armbar said:


> what did god promise you as far as your dp? and are you getting better???


I'm not totally following your first question, I pray to be healed and through faith i believe that God's plan will unfold whether I'm healed or not - yes i am feeling better


----------



## Smelly (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm an Atheist and my DP went months ago

Atheists: 1

Christian Bale: 0

Also, it's getting less prominent that religious parents can force their religion on their children because we live in a society where you are surrounded by people of multiple religions, which instills that notion at an early age that with so many religions there is no way one can be proved more or less legitimate than an other.

That or people just can't be bothered to get up every Sunday to pray to an arguably non-existent deity.


----------



## armbar (Jun 6, 2013)

nevermind the first question. godbless you and your recovery. You are being healed... again from this d.p.


----------



## armbar (Jun 6, 2013)

smelly whatever that means. godbless


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Smelly said:


> I'm an Atheist and my DP went months ago
> 
> Atheists: 1
> 
> ...


Happy you have recovered, not happy that you spend your time out of recovery mocking people who believe in something greater than themselves. But hey, whatever makes you happy my friend.


----------



## Smelly (Jul 3, 2009)

NEEDMOREBLAZE said:


> Happy you have recovered, not happy that you spend your time out of recovery mocking people who believe in something greater than themselves. But hey, whatever makes you happy my friend.


I don't see anywhere in my reply that I mocked religion. From what I can tell I stayed neutral.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Smelly said:


> I don't see anywhere in my reply that I mocked religion. From what I can tell I stayed neutral.


 Ok


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

God doesn't cure anything,. People cure things. If God cured anything we wouldn't need Doctors,. People would just look at the sky and say a prayer.


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

I say with 100%¨sure here.

Pray to god and sit your ass in your chair for him to take you out of DP.

Sorry,but I think you'll be depersonalized skeleton...

I'm an Atheist and in the first 2 months of my DP I tried to go to church.I Got severely worse.I'm definetely not a faithful person,and I was going contrary my beliefs.That made me feel much worse.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't believe in any god because as much as I would like to know why things happen and are the way they are I can accept that I just don't know, and I probably never will. If one wonders why the universe turned out like it is, one can either say god did it, or admit to being ignorant of the greater workings of existence and just say "I don't know". As far as I'm concerned god is just a way of filling in the gaping holes in our knowledge, because the unknown is terrifying.


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

DPD2 said:


> Do you believe you have to be part of and follow a Religion in order to believe in GoD ?
> 
> its a simple answerable question.....


you don't have to join a club or believe a set of other things other than that one thing

-

I still don't understand why everyone is talking about only one god? where do you guys get that number? where is that coming from?


----------



## armbar (Jun 6, 2013)

amen!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Delicate said:


> I was born into a half-assed Christian family, so I grew up believing in the Christian God, heaven and all that. Then I went though a painful few years when I was at my worst mentally and I didn't believe in anything because my existential thoughts made me really question the truth of it. Now though, the existential thoughts I've had have actually strengthened my belief in the fact that I am certain that there is a God. I was born in a body I didn't choose. I didn't even know how it worked. I had to be educated about that, just like everyone else. You could say my parents created me, but I believe I was chosen by God, through the millions of other possibilities, in my mother's womb. Then there's the painful experiences. Pain has to be part of life in order for life to be life. When you are in a situation where lessons can be learned, pain is useful, and that is the reason for it, and when you can't do anything about the pain, I believe there is a reason for that too (as crazy as it sounds). The world never had to be this painful. It's not God's fault people are in pain. It's ours. The poorest places in the world for instance could be a different place entirely right now if it weren't for the people who lead it, actions done or not done in the past, and lessons not learned. We all have good inside us. It just depends on whether we decide to use it out of our free will. And as for illnesses, they are unfortunate, but I can't help but feel that they happen for a reason too.
> 
> Having my eyes opened to the world through deep existential analysis in ways that a lot of mentally healthy people haven't, I saw when I got those thoughts that the world is so bizarre, complex, but there are patterns and there are reasons in everything. Then there's death, which is another part of Life.
> 
> The very fact that I am here right now shows that I, as a tiny being, know fuck all really, and the universe is great and powerful and entirely mysterious and so is what created it. I call Him God to give Him a handle, but I'm sure really He doesn't call Himself God and He's very likely not a human, let alone a Him. He may be a group of deities, even. But somehow I have to describe Him, so I do so in the context of the religion I was born into, although as you can see, my views are a little different to Christianity. I do however believe that a man could have been born once who led an example of goodness for others to live by and who millions follow to this day. That doesn't seem at all impossible, either.


Very well said - me and you share similar beliefs. Who am I?? We live in a tiny spec of a planet in this universe...how can we even begin to question how it was all created. Even the so called "Big Bang Theory" shows that the odds of a universe such as ours being created is equivalent to one grain of sand on a beach.


----------



## JayMichael (Nov 20, 2013)

I never understand people who attack religion because of man made problems. If you read the bible you'd know that it starts with man failing to obey God. I don't believe the story of creation to be literal, I believe it shows how quickly man falls to temptation and sins. It shows how we clearly are not perfect and time and time again make the wrong decision. If you keep reading, you'll find brutality and God sometimes being very harsh with his punishments. But time and time again we forget God, worship idols and he comes down on people. This theme repeats until there is talk of a new philosophy of Gods love that will be fulfilled by a savior. His son Jesus Christ, God says he is our savior for our sins and God no longer plays the role of the punisher. 2000 years has passed since Jesus and look how quick even people who call themselves christians have turned away from God again. We worship idols just like they did 4000 years ago, we have greed just like they did 4000 years ago. We have free will so when colonist enslave countries in the developing world by free will and exploit all of their resources and keep the native people uneducated. Then they leave out of no where and make these countries pay them debt they will never be able to repay for their independence. That is why there is poor people in Africa. If everyone followed the words of God and Love, EVERYONE, then there would be no poor people in Africa or South America or Europe. If we followed Gods advice, we wouldn't have much of these problems but the world has been corrupt since day 1.

Now for DP you say if God loved you, why would you have DP? But your looking at it backwards. If you eat junk food all day and say why is my body getting fat, you'd be an idiot. But if your anxious all day and doubt God and doubt what existence really means or wonder why God would do this to you instead of having strong mind willpower and believing and trusting God, you wonder why your mind is not healthy. The reason I have DP because like most people I have doubt that God exist for whatever reason, mostly because I am someone who feels like they just need more proof. But I always think if there was no God, if you were certain there was no God, then all those existential questions you ask yourself like what am I, why am I here really do deserve to be asked. If your not living for eternal life, then what the hell are you living for. Just to enjoy it while it last, what if you dont enjoy it? Why not kill yourself and not exist anymore. Of course for someone who overthinks, this makes me assume this is why religion was created. But I won't buy that. I can feel that there is a higher being. For people that have DP, we need to squash these existential questions so we can only worry about what we can control. C.S. Lewis was an atheist most of his life. He wrote mere christianity basically to Atheists and it is very compelling. Here is a link with a summary, read it, pray and put faith in God he can help you and see how you feel.

http://www.patheos.com/blogs/daylightatheism/essays/mere-christianity/

It says in the Bible that doubt is very bad and if you dont really really believe, then your prayer requests will not be answered. You must actually believe. I struggle with this everyday. It also says dont be anxious about anything but pray about everything. Prayer really does help. Atheists may mention evolution or the similarities with christianity and historic religions. You must be careful about your bias when you research and cite articles or documentaries that are not credible. Know that the old testament was oral for hundreds of years before written down. Know that many people believe that most stories are to show us how to live and not always taken literally. If your tied up in whether it really happened or not, you are missing the point. It is just like Life of Pie. Pie is only worried about your faith.

If you exercise and eat healthy, you may relieve some symptoms you may feel God. Is this not following God's advice? You are supposed to treat your body like a Temple. You see, he has already set up ways for everyone to live a happier life through love of everything, like your body, your neighbors, or him. So things on top of a healthy lifestyle, like giving to others, prayer, passion, not worshipping money or materials, will not necessarily "heal" our minds like the way your looking at it. When we stop doubting, treating our bodies like crap, allowing ourselves to believe this life is insignificant and doesn't include him, say if we only had money or a girl, if we stop doing that, that will stop "corrupting" our minds.

Did that make sense? lol basically just journaling and figured I'd post it


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

It's only a matter of opinion the universe is imperfect. Compared to what?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

People hate the unknown more than anything, so they worship beings who embody everything. Because if they know god, who is the source of all, then nothing is really unknown. This is one of the major role that any god plays, so the more we learn, the less we need gods to fill the gaps in our knowledge.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I believe in god and I talk to him each night before I go to sleep it does help with faith I guess


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

Was watching Cowboys vs Aliens last night, and the preacher man said,

"Surely you don't expect God to do everything for you? You gotta earn his presence, then you gotta recognise it, then you gotta act on it"

Amen

(This was in the particularly tough context of cowboys and aliens. I reckon it can be a gentler sentiment in more peaceful times, pilgrim)


----------



## Seppuku (Nov 12, 2013)

People are just louders nowadays religion-wise, atheist included. Thanks internet for that. End of story.

And please, stop using DP as a way to prove that god exist or doesn't exist: it's a disorder just like Depression. Stop thinking this is some sort of enlightment or hell, because believers will prove this with religious arguments (you were bad and needed to find god), and non-believers will prove it with logical arguments (you have a lot of anxiety and your body is protecting you). Endless and pointless debate.


----------

